# Error compiling  Firebird20-server



## cybercoke (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, 

At the finish step of compilation i get the following messages:


```
gmake -f ../gen/Makefile.refDatabases empty_db
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server/work/Firebird-2.0.3.12981-1/gen'
gmake -f ../gen/Makefile.embed.util ../gen/firebird/bin/create_db
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server/work/Firebird-2.0.3.12981-1/gen'
gmake[4]: `../gen/firebird/bin/create_db' is up to date.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server/work/Firebird-2.0.3.12981-1/gen'
rm -f empty.fdb
../gen/firebird/bin/create_db empty.fdb
Fatal lock manager error: can't start lock manager: /var/db/firebird/bin/fb_lock_mgr, errno: 2
--No such file or directory
lock manager error
-can't start lock manager: /var/db/firebird/bin/fb_lock_mgr
gmake[3]: *** [empty.fdb] Error 254
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server/work/Firebird-2.0.3.12981-1/gen'
gmake[2]: *** [empty_db] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server/work/Firebird-2.0.3.12981-1/gen'
gmake[1]: *** [../gen/firebird/security2.fdb] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server/work/Firebird-2.0.3.12981-1/gen'
gmake: *** [firebird_boot] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/firebird20-server.
```
Thank you for the help.:stud


----------

